# **  أفضل ما سمعت من ترانيم عظات تأملات ( صوتيات / مرئيات مسيحية ) الكل يشارك **



## elamer1000 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

***  أفضل ما سمعت من ترانيم عظات تأملات ( صوتيات / مرئيات مسيحية ) الكل يشارك **
*

*سلام المسيح معاكم اخواتى الأعزاء

بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح

عاوزين نعمل مجموعة مميزة من أجمل ما سمعنا من المسيحيات

اتمنى من كل قلبى انكم اخواتى تسمعوا أجمل ما سمعته من كتير من العظات والترانيم والتأملات

واتمنى ان تشاركونى أجمل ما سمعتوه انتم ايضا لأستفيد به روحيا

هنا كل واحد يشارك بأسم الترنيمة العظة او التأمل وياريت لو أمكن الروابط المباشرة



خير بداية


سنة جديدة

**البداية (مثال المسيح) (سنة جديدة)

كيف ابدأ - أنا عضو فى الكنيسة (سنة جديدة)

**لماذا تجسد المسيح*

*العظات للقس مرقس ميلاد ( روووووووووعه )*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكم

*






*صلاوتكم من أجل ضعفى

الأمـــــــــير
* 
*+++
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*فكره جميله جدا جدا*​


----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع وفكرة روعة
تسلم ايدك ربنا يبارك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة مين اللي يقدر..لورا البازي


[YOUTUBE]cXy9-HlkDrk[/YOUTUBE]

من الترانيم المحببه  الى نفسى *​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *فكره جميله جدا جدا*​




*تعيش استاذى الغالى

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 ديسمبر 2013)

فكرة ممتازة 
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *ترنيمة مين اللي يقدر..لورا البازي
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cXy9-HlkDrk[/YOUTUBE]
> ...




*حلو خالص روعه بجد

شكرا للترنيمة الحلوة

الرب يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع وفكرة روعة
> تسلم ايدك ربنا يبارك​




*ربنا يباركك

مستنى مشاركاتك

+++
*​


----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة ليلة الميلاد

القرار
ليلة الميلاد ينمحي البغض
ليلة الميلاد تزهو الأرض
ليلة الميلاد تدفن الحرب
ليلة الميلاد ينبت الحب


1
عندما نسقى عطشانا كأس ماء نكون في الميلاد
عندما نكسى عريانا ثوب حب نكون في الميلاد
عندما نجفف الدموع من العيون نكون في الميلاد
عندما نملأ القلوب بالرجاء نكون في الميلاد


2
عندما اقبل رفيقي دون غش نكون في الميلاد
عندما تموت في روح الانتقام نكون في الميلاد
عندما يزول من قلبي الجفاء نكون في الميلاد
عندما تذوب نفسي في كيان الله نكون في الميلاد*


*
http://www.4shared.com/file/48241542/6a02c485/Lailata_lmilad.html
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> فكرة ممتازة
> الرب يباركك
> ​



*تعيش يا غالى*

*منتظرين مساهماتك*

*+++*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

فكره حلوه جدااااااااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*فكرة جميلة جدا 
ربنا يباركك يا امير 
بمناسبة اننا داخلين على سنة جديدة 
مالقتش احلى من كلمات ذهبى الفم 
قداسة البابا شنودة 
كيف نبدأ عاما جديدا 
[YOUTUBE]PWsj95oW6a0[/YOUTUBE]
*
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

فكره جميله طبعا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
وده تأمل قصير  فى حياة العذراء 
بمنايبة الشهر المريمى  للبابا شنوده 


[YOUTUBE]HM4D8ch0Tc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

فكره جميله جدا
وانا هشارك بترنيمة
ما احلي ساعة الصلاه

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqxRakZUlAA‎
​


----------



## mary naeem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

فكرة فى قمة الروعة
اكيد هشارك


----------



## روزا فكري (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الموضوع جميل وفكرته عجبتني جدا 
فعلا هانفيد ونستفيد
بس ممكن اتعبك وتشرحلي ازاي احط اي ترنيمه او عظه
عشان مش بعرف​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمة: اقبل توبة عبدك
*http://tranem.linga.org/PlaySong?TranemID=2205*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الطيب والرائع لتعب محبتك*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*
* وكل عام وأنت والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *
* بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*تسلم  الأيادي  علي  روعه  الموضوع*

​


----------



## elamer1000 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمتى المفضلة رقم 1*

​
*طريقك سلمهولى*
​

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> الموضوع جميل وفكرته عجبتني جدا
> فعلا هانفيد ونستفيد
> بس ممكن اتعبك وتشرحلي ازاي احط اي ترنيمه او عظه
> عشان مش بعرف​




*انا عملت موضوع طريقة الرفع فى قسم الكمبيوتر يتوافق عليه وابعتلك اللينك

ومستنى مشاركاتك

+++
*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHOIE8dEZ54
تراتيل كلدانية - ترتيلة هويلي أيشوع هليلويا
ولد يسوع هليلويا​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة: قديش صار لي ناطرة*

*ليديا شديد*
​*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة: شكرا لله*

*منير حبيب*



​*+++*
​ ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l2f29pNMY4

فيروز تراتيل الميلاد المجيد يا جراس​


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owoci98-Kgk
ترانيم فيروز في عيد الميلاد المجيد​


----------



## روزا فكري (16 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm4B6_6or6A&list=PLFCA5DEEDAECC706F

ترنيمه في حضن اديك 
فريق قلب داوود

يارب اللينك يكون شغال
عشان دي اول مره اجرب
​


----------



## elamer1000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*غالى عليك*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yL69AtONro



*+++*​


----------



## Kiroles (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع بالفعل اكثر من رائــع ربنا يباركك

عن نفسي

افضل الترانيم بالنسبة لى

زيدوا المسيح تسبيح

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAS8LgpYX_s[/YOUTUBE]

و ترانيم فيفيان السودانية كلها دون استثناء

ورباعيات فاديا بزى

وترانيم ماهر فايز

و الحان شهر كيهك

وتأملات البابا شنودة طبعا

وترنيمة للعالم جيت فاديا بزى

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkFVmmvGQzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elamer1000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

Kiroles قال:


> موضوع بالفعل اكثر من رائــع ربنا يباركك
> 
> عن نفسي
> 
> ...



*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkFVmmvGQzo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAS8LgpYX_s

حلو خالص

الف شكر

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة بشوق وحنين*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4CFYPkKI7s*

*+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة *غالى عليك
http://www.youtube.com/watch?


----------



## elamer1000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*هل كنت تعلمين  ايمن كفروني   *


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiazXYs5Gks*

*+++*
​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لله الذي يقودنا​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwuSmJVjruY&feature=related​


----------



## elamer1000 (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ترنيمة علمنى انتظرك يارب

هنا

+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمة ليلة عيد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2PZuGPwmK8


​


----------



## elamer1000 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة اليوم ولد لنا*

*هنا*

*+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ولد المسيح هللويا-ماجدة الرومي 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SaNriIj4AA



​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة *
​*أرجوك يا أبنى تعال*

​*هنا*


*+++*
​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2013)

ترانيم للعدرا مريم. مريمات 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuxzgBX4IvM​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة*
​
*وانت معاي*
​ 
 *هنا*
 
 *+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة عيد ميلاد سعيد*

*we wish u - فريق قلب داود*

*هنا*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*نجم مضوى فريق قلب داود Negm Meddaw*

*هنا*

*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 يناير 2014)

*كل سنة والكل طيب وبخير وسلام ومحبة*

​*ولد المسيح   *
​ 
 

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 يناير 2014)

*عظة روووووووووووعه*

*المسيح الأعظم*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 يناير 2014)

*عظة روووووووووووعه*

http://fathermarkos.com/sermons/rohya/hayatyasoo3/001h.y.mp3*ملك وملوك*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة

*خلينى اقدر*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 يناير 2014)

*مديح عيد الغطاس*

*كل سنة وانتم طبين*

*+++*
​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)

كوكتيل ترانيم للعدرا مريم. مريمات 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuxzgBX4IvM​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvGURuD67IU
ترنيمه ربى يسوع علمنى اكون رقيق زيك 


​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 يناير 2014)

*عظة رووووووووووعه بجد اتمنى تسمعوها كلكم*

*سر السعادة*

*+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)

تــرنيمـــــة مــــريم العــــذراء - ربيع الخولي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)

كليب ترنيمة دمعك لما يسيل لكل إنسان حزين لرومانى رؤوف
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8UiRoN79Ew​


----------



## elamer1000 (31 يناير 2014)

*عظة قمة الروعة سمعتها اكتر من مرة من حلاوتها

حكمة الحرمان

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 مارس 2014)

*
**  المرأة السامرية

                   السامرية والشبع                  (الأحد الرابع من الصوم)

 السامرية والسجود بالروح (الأحد الرابع من الصوم)

  توبة                  السامرية (الأحد                  الرابع من الصوم)

 السامرية وطول أناة اللـه  (أحد السامرية)


+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 مارس 2014)

*لقاء البئر*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 أبريل 2014)

*أحداث  				أحد الزعف*



* مسيح  				أحد الزعف    				(المسيا الملك)*



*  مسيح أحد الزعف (المسيا النبي والكاهن)*




*+++*

​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 أبريل 2014)

*ترتيب أسبوع الآلام*


*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 أبريل 2014)

* 				قبل  				الفصح بستة أيام (سبت لعازر)*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (20 أبريل 2014)

*ترنيمة اخرستوس انستى اليثوس انستي المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام   *


​*ترنيمة اخرستوس انستى   *

*كل سنة وحضراتكم بخير *

*عيد قيامة مجيد*


*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 أبريل 2014)

*عظة جميلة جدا*

*اتركها  				هذه السنة أيضا*


*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أبريل 2014)

*عظة حلوة خالص عن*


*هواية القراءة وأهميتها*


*يارب نستفيد ونعمل بها*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 مايو 2014)

*الى كل طالب وطالبة*

*ربنا يوفقكم أجمعين*

*سلامتك أيام الامتحانات*

*+++*​


----------



## aymonded (5 مايو 2014)

أشكرك كتير على هذه الفكرة المفيدة للجميع طالباً من الله أن يعمل في كل قلب حتى يشبع من دسم النعمة الحلو المفرح لكل نفس آمين..

أنا طبعاً باحضر اجتماع اسبوعي كل يوم ثلاثاء من الساعة 7 ونصف إلى الساعة 9 لأب روحي مكرس على مستوى عميق وهو عنده موهبة الأبوة والإرشاد، وعنده موهبة التعليم وحضرت معه شرح معظم الكتاب المقدس وحالياً في شرح أفسس الإصحاح الخامس وبيتم رفع الشرح كل اسبوع وهذه هي آخر كلمة تم رفعها على اليوتيوب...​ 
[YOUTUBE]EPAKozHZRs4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 مايو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك كتير على هذه الفكرة المفيدة للجميع طالباً من الله أن يعمل في كل قلب حتى يشبع من دسم النعمة الحلو المفرح لكل نفس آمين..
> 
> أنا طبعاً باحضر اجتماع اسبوعي كل يوم ثلاثاء من الساعة 7 ونصف إلى الساعة 9 لأب روحي مكرس على مستوى عميق وهو عنده موهبة الأبوة والإرشاد، وعنده موهبة التعليم وحضرت معه شرح معظم الكتاب المقدس وحالياً في شرح أفسس الإصحاح الخامس وبيتم رفع الشرح كل اسبوع وهذه هي آخر كلمة تم رفعها على اليوتيوب...​
> [YOUTUBE]EPAKozHZRs4[/YOUTUBE]​




*الف شكر لمشاركتك الغالية

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2014)

***  ترنيمة بقى أنا أستاهل بصوت ابونا مكارى يونان  ***


*ترنيمة بقى أنا أستاهل بصوت ابونا مكارى يونان*

*أضغط هنا*

*يارب تعجبكم*

*+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> *عظة قمة الروعة سمعتها اكتر من مرة من حلاوتها*​
> 
> *حكمة الحرمان*
> 
> *+++*​​



عظة رووعة
ربنا يباركك يا امير  ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة بحبك يا يسوع​
​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة​
يا قلباً فادي ​​​



​


----------



## elamer1000 (1 يونيو 2014)

*عظة جميلة جدا​*
*​*
*مثل الزارع​*
*​*
*+++​*​
​


----------



## elamer1000 (19 يونيو 2014)

*عظة متميزة*

*فرح  				التوبة*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 يونيو 2014)

*
*
*عظة جميلة اتمنى ان تكون بركة لحياتكم*


*كيف أميز مشيئة اللـه*


*صلى من أجلى*

*الأمير*

*+++*
​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2014)

عظة جميلة تسلم ياامير لخدمتك الراائعة
ربنا يبارك 
​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 يوليو 2014)

​*ترنيمة الناس اتخلوا عني*

*+++*

​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2014)

ترنيمة  تعالوا الي نزار فارس
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBpdgKVkvqM​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> ترنيمة  تعالوا الي نزار فارس
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBpdgKVkvqM​



*ترنيمة حلوة خالص

الف شكر

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2014)

http://www.aleteia.org/ar/%D8%AF%D9%...78062361083904
*ترنيمة يا سيدة النجاة امنحي السلام لأرض العراق *​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 يوليو 2014)

*عظة جميلة جدا*


*معرفة اللـه*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> http://www.aleteia.org/ar/%D8%AF%D9%...78062361083904
> *ترنيمة يا سيدة النجاة امنحي السلام لأرض العراق *​



هى الترنيمة دى

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EG3NvTcrSQ

+++


----------



## elamer1000 (14 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> http://www.aleteia.org/ar/%D8%AF%D9%...78062361083904
> *ترنيمة يا سيدة النجاة امنحي السلام لأرض العراق *​



*الرابط هنا

+++
*​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> هى الترنيمة دى
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EG3NvTcrSQ
> 
> +++


 اي هذه الترنيمة 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## elamer1000 (14 يوليو 2014)

*ترنيمة*

*انا محتاج لمسة روحك*

*+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2014)

كليب ترنيمة من غير دموعى انا ابكى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-adiqLCV5I​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)

ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان - للمرنمة ديانا ماهر
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpzxIAjRwE8​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*عظة قوية جدا ومهمة *

*الثالوث الذي نؤمن به*

*+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW6XZgCIxog
ترنيمة جاي قدامك​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*عظة قوية

اللـه ثالوث أم واحد

+++
*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nCYFZctjYA​ 
ترنيمة اسبحك - نادر سمير​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2014)

ترنيمة أحبك، معنى كل وجود - ماريان بشارة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNwRhtLqvwk​


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*عظة حلوة خالص فيها معجزتان للسيد المسيح له المجد عجب

معجزتان

ربنا يبارك حياتكم

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*عظة قمة فى الروعه يا ليت كل إنسان يسمع ويعمل ويعلم انه من الغباء ان تنشغل عن ابديتك بالماديات الفانيات و ان محبة المال اصل كل الشرور*

*سر الغباء (الغنى الغبي)*

*صلاوتكم*
*
+
+++**
+*​


----------



## اني بل (1 نوفمبر 2014)

سمعت شوية منها رح اكملها بس اخلص عشان اسمعها  على رووواق 
الانسان بهالأياام مشغول بأرضيات بيقول اهتموا بمافوق ...
قبل مانهتم بأرضيا ت نهتم بمن سيهبنا الحياة 
ربنا يقدرنا انو نكون مرضين ونعمل ارادته بحياتنا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> *عظة قمة فى الروعه يا ليت كل إنسان يسمع ويعمل ويعلم انه من الغباء ان تنشغل عن ابديتك بالماديات الفانيات و ان محبة المال اصل كل الشرور*
> 
> *سر الغباء (الغنى الغبي)*
> 
> ...


*
الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (1 نوفمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> سمعت شوية منها رح اكملها بس اخلص عشان اسمعها  على رووواق
> الانسان بهالأياام مشغول بأرضيات بيقول اهتموا بمافوق ...
> قبل مانهتم بأرضيا ت نهتم بمن سيهبنا الحياة
> ربنا يقدرنا انو نكون مرضين ونعمل ارادته بحياتنا
> ربنا يباركك



*يارب تكونى سمعتيها كاملة على روقان
نورتى الموضوع
منتظرين مشاركاتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*صورة قوة جدا جدا للإيمان*
*قمة مطوبة عظيم ايمانها*
*ربنا يعطينا درجة هذا الإيمان*

*إيمان الكنعانية*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> *صورة قوة جدا جدا للإيمان*
> *قمة مطوبة عظيم ايمانها*
> *ربنا يعطينا درجة هذا الإيمان*
> 
> ...


مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور



*العفو اخى العزيز*

*منتظرين مشاركاتك

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*
*+++*
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*عظه جميله جدا سمعت اكتر من نصها لدلوقت 
لكن مش عارفه مين اللى بيوعظ حاولت لكن مش عارفه 
 هى العظه دى لمين 
*


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *عظه جميله جدا سمعت اكتر من نصها لدلوقت
> لكن مش عارفه مين اللى بيوعظ حاولت لكن مش عارفه
> هى العظه دى لمين
> *




عن اى عظة بتتكلمى

العظات الأخيرة للقس مرقس ميلاد محرم بك اسكندرية

+++​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *ربنا يباركك*​




*الف شكر لك استاذى

ننتظر مشاركاتك معنا للبركة

+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsnvgM46e2c
ترنيمة من هو الحياة - كورال المحبة ​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*عظة جميلة جدا جدا*

*المسيح الأعظم*

*الرب يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عظة جميلة 
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 ديسمبر 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> *عظة جميلة جدا جدا*
> 
> *المسيح الأعظم*
> 
> ...



قصصه وشهادات روعه مؤثره..

أجملها قصة إبراهام لينكولين.وفوندا.والقس ريتشارد.

ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك .​


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2014)

الرب يباركك كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*عظه جميله اوى 
عن عظمة المسيحيه وعظمة المسيح 
فعلا ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص *


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور لمشاركتنا هذه العظة الرائعة


----------



## elamer1000 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> عظة جميلة
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​




*الف شكر

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> قصصه وشهادات روعه مؤثره..
> 
> أجملها قصة إبراهام لينكولين.وفوندا.والقس ريتشارد.
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك .​




*ربنا يبارك حياتك

نورت

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب يباركك كل سنه وانت طيب




*وانت طيب استاذى*

*ربنا يدبر حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *عظه جميله اوى
> عن عظمة المسيحيه وعظمة المسيح
> فعلا ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص *



*الف شكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> مشكور لمشاركتنا هذه العظة الرائعة



*منتظرين مشاركاتك*

*ربنا يوفقك*

*+++*
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 ديسمبر 2014)

وانا اشارك بترنيمة في ملئ الزمان بقلمي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=256824


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (29 ديسمبر 2014)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnARD13NRwQ

و انا اشارك بترنيمتي المفضلة


----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WEwBnhoW7gE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)

تــرنيمـــــة مــــريم العــــذراء - ربيع الخولي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n8OzQDcHvo&feature=related​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يناير 2015)

*كل سنة وحضراتكم بخير وسعادة*

*اسمه يسوع


ميلاد المسيح ونسبه


ملك وملوك*


*الرب يبارك حياتكم*

*صلى من أجلى*

*الأمير*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يناير 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


> وانا اشارك بترنيمة في ملئ الزمان بقلمي
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=256824



*الف شكر لمشاركتك*

*ياريت تشاركنا بصوتيات*

*ربنا يحافظ عليك*

*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يناير 2015)

ابنة المحبة+ قال:


> [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnARD13NRwQ
> 
> و انا اشارك بترنيمتي المفضلة




*الف شكر لمشاركتك

منتظرين المزيد

ربنا يحافظ عليكى

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> [YOUTUBE]WEwBnhoW7gE[/YOUTUBE]



*الف شكر

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يناير 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> تــرنيمـــــة مــــريم العــــذراء - ربيع الخولي
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n8OzQDcHvo&feature=related​




*كل سنة وانتى طيبة اختى

الف شكر لمشاركاتك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويحافظ عليكى

+++
*​


----------



## تيمو (7 يناير 2015)

Merry Christmas and happy new year


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة احبك معنى كل وجود
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJz8rSOCjI8​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة أريد قلبا
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwnHFsIIpP0​


----------



## elamer1000 (2 فبراير 2015)

*** كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين صوم يونان النبى ***



*سلام المسيح معاكم 

كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين صوم يونان النبى

اتمنى من حضراتكم تسمعوا تفسير السفر كامل فى الصوم المبارك وانا معاكم هسمع واقرا السفر يوميا نسمع نعمل نعلم نتبارك

صلاواتكم
*

*سفر يونــان*



*مقدمة

*
273  				  سفر يونان - مقدمة السفر (سفر العناية الإلهية)   				  03/07/2005  				  10.95MB 



*الأصحاح الأول : **تمرد يونان*


​274  				  سفر يونان - ص1:1- 2 دعوة يونان   				  10/07/2005  				  9.64MB  		 	 			  275  				  سفر يونان - ص3:1 هروب يونان   				  17/07/2005  				  9.03MB  		 	 			  276  				  سفر يونان - ص4:1- 5 هياج البحر   				  24/07/2005  				  10.36MB  		 	 			  277  				  سفر يونان - ص5:1- 7 نوم يونان   				  28/08/2005  				  11.20MB  		 	 			  278  				  سفر يونان - ص8:1- 12 اعتراف يونان   				  04/09/2005  				  11.35MB  		 	 			  279  				  سفر يونان - ص13:1- 17 يونان الرمز   				  11/09/2005  				  13.37MB 


*الأصحاح الثانى : **مزمور يونان*


​280  				  سفر يونان - ص1:2- 2 يونان يصلى   				  18/09/2005  				  12.12MB  		 	 			  281  				  سفر يونان - ص3:2- 4 تعزيات في الضيق   				  02/10/2005  				  12.35MB  		 	 			  282  				  سفر يونان - ص4:2- 9 رجاء وتسبيح   				  09/10/2005  				  10.97MB 


*الأصحاح الثالث : **كرازة يونان*


​283  				  سفر يونان - ص1:3- 4 تجديد الدعوة   				  16/10/2005  				  12.87MB  		 	 			  284  				  سفر يونان - ص5:3- 9 توبة نينوى   				  06/11/2005  				  10.27MB 


*الأصحاح الرابع : **غضب يونان*


​285  				  سفر يونان - ص10:3- 1:4- 6 يونان واليقطينة   				  13/11/2005  				  10.26MB  		 	 			  286  				  سفر يونان - ص7:4- 11 حديث ختامي   				  20/11/2005  				  11.01MB 


*الرب يبارك حياتكم

صلى من أجلى

الأمير

+++
*



​


----------



## النهيسى (2 فبراير 2015)

elamer1000 قال:


> *سلام المسيح معاكم
> 
> كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين صوم يونان النبى
> 
> ...



*
كل سنه وانتم بخير*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 فبراير 2015)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب *


----------



## elamer1000 (3 فبراير 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> كل سنه وانتم بخير*​




*الف شكر استاذى

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (3 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب *




*وحضرتك طيب

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## نفين (8 فبراير 2015)

ربنا  معكم


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة شكرا لله الذي يقودنا 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndtec1_i5iA​


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (15 فبراير 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUKX9hnsT0U

تعالوا يا تعابى من العالم الحزين


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)

ترتيلة توبوا إلى الرب
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK-Jl28u9ak​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)

ترتيلة هل اطرق بابك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck4NUeA1GYc​


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (23 فبراير 2015)

امكث معي يا سيدي

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCPVyVcjHTM


----------



## Maran+atha (24 فبراير 2015)

شكرا كثير لك
اختى الغالية ابنة المحبة


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCPVyVcjHTM


حقا انها ترنيمة رائعة جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## Maran+atha (24 فبراير 2015)

هذة الترنيمة من اجمل الترانيم التى احبها جدا 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxm4vltYiqw[YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## Maran+atha (24 فبراير 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxovSn4R8P0


​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة انت تحطم القيود نزار فارس
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY32rscEa10​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)

ترتيلة ارحمني يا الله
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f87ehhE7IIw​


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (14 مارس 2015)

ضاع جل العمر 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aotb5e1eEvE


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2015)

ترتيلة مثل عظيم رحمتك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqJlTjP1x48​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)

ترانيم عيد القيامة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeYlQFib8rk​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 أبريل 2015)

*كل عام وحضراتكم بخير







المسيح قام حقا قام

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOY9IHX7qV4


+++
*​


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (12 أبريل 2015)

https://youtu.be/jnARD13NRwQ
 كل عام وانتم بخير ترنيمة القبر فارغ من اجمل ترانيم القيامة


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2015)

ترنيمة كتار كتير الناس يلي بدّون ملكوتك - 
ترنيم الأب طوني الخولي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEB7YOyS0tk​


----------



## فريد_فايز (12 أبريل 2015)

فكرة ممتازة 
 الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2015)

ربيع الخولي أيتها  البتول مريم 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sadpQhzf0Gg​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 أبريل 2015)

*عظة جميلة جدا*

*عمل الله وفرحته بالخاطئ (لو15) (الابن الضال)ا*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 أبريل 2015)

*مزمور التوبة​*​

*​*
*مزمور 6 صرخة توبة​*

*لنحيا حياة التوبة

صلاواتكم

الأمير ​*
*+*​*+++​**+*​
*​*


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2015)

فاديا بزى†ترنيمة انا ساكن فى بلاد الهجرة†
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUOYPX_KJ18​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 مايو 2015)

*عظة جميلة جدا

مزمور 73 حيرة من نجاح الاشرار

ربنا يبارك حياتكم

+++
*​


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (6 مايو 2015)

ترنيمة انكليزية جميلة
Taizé - Nothing Can Ever Come Between Us and the Love of God

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQInYSKIR_c


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2015)

إلهي - الاب طوني الخولي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXYEDK4U-RY​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2015)

سبعة تراتيل لمريم العذراء - عبير نعمة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5LL-7qedCg​


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (17 مايو 2015)

كسرت سهام العدو

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GOWdFst03M


----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)

إلهي - الاب طوني الخولي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXYEDK4U-RY
​


----------



## Maran+atha (17 مايو 2015)

ترنيمه انت الهي لا سواك

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PCFjB14D3vs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCFjB14D3vs


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2015)

الأب طوني الخولي + يا يسوع الحبيب 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkb5s8qOG2M​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)

ترنيمة جاي قدامك 
للمرنمة زينا نعوم 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW6XZgCIxog​


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (6 يونيو 2015)

ترنيمة بالانكليزية : خبز واحد جسد واحد
one bread one body

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OshpSD0z1ts


----------



## peace_86 (6 يونيو 2015)

*ترنيمة إنكليزية أمريكية رائعة .. 
وخفيفة عالمعدة

لما حررني يسوع.. when he set me free*

[YOUTUBE]r3vYyGPFYo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (6 يونيو 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeUAqw02XCg


ترنيمة حررني يسوع


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (6 يونيو 2015)

ترنيمة جميلة باللغة الانكليزية اسمها

Christ be our light

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcMUQO_bI3c


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)

إلهي - الاب طوني الخولي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXYEDK4U-RY​


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (20 يونيو 2015)

على الرغم اني لا افهم اللغة في تلك الترنيمة لكني شعرت باحاسيس روحانية جميلة وودت أن أشاركها معكم

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7DiR--b9DQ


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (20 يونيو 2015)

ابنة المحبة+ قال:


> على الرغم اني لا افهم اللغة في تلك الترنيمة لكني شعرت باحاسيس روحانية جميلة وودت أن أشاركها معكم
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7DiR--b9DQ



وجدت ترجمة الكلمات بالانكليزية لتلك الترنيمة 
God, gather and turn my thoughts to you. With you there is light, you don´t forget me. With 
you there is help and patience. I do not understand your ways, but you know the way for me


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7DiR--b9DQ


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2015)

ترنيمة عليك اتكلت -  سأعمل كمن يعيش أبدًا - نزار فارس 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNWVozfPlNQ​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يونيو 2015)

*قلبى الخفاق - نجيب لبيب 


https://tranem.linga.org/mp3/usersong-19752774


+++​*


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يونيو 2015)

*يمكن يجي نجيب لبيب


https://tranem.linga.org/mp3/usersong-19752775

+++*


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (26 يونيو 2015)

I heard the voice of jesus say
شمعت صوت يسوع يقول



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqF4N7rdV-w


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (2 يوليو 2015)

فيديو رائع ((التويتر ايام صلب المسيح)) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_dz7HIuFtg


----------



## elamer1000 (27 يوليو 2015)

*ترنيمة انا من غيرك ضياع

هنا

+++*


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (11 سبتمبر 2015)

I am sure I shall see-Taize

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Wm_hjF_PO8


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (9 نوفمبر 2015)

see i am near says the Lord

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtraBr41Q1w


----------



## Maran+atha (13 نوفمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Y7dSpzQ75fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (13 نوفمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qqfUDzf5Q-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (15 نوفمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]f4JBcTPaFBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (17 نوفمبر 2015)

القبر فارغ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnARD13NRwQ


----------

